# wma near savannah



## bigmthbass (Aug 26, 2010)

are there any good places near savannah to hunt...thinkin of going down in sept to do sopme fishing and would maybe like to turn it into a hunting fishing trip... any info would be great


----------



## Blackberryhill (Aug 26, 2010)

What kind of hunting you planning on doing? There are several good WMAs about an hour or two from Savannah if you want deer or hogs. Give me some ideas on what you are hunting and I may be able to help, I only hunt WMAs now.


----------



## bigmthbass (Aug 27, 2010)

probably mostly deer hunting but i would love to stick a pig... and mostly bow hunting


----------



## dc410n1 (Aug 29, 2010)

Harrisneck island has a three day hunt Sept 15-17, 45 min from Sav. Good hunt non quota, check it out.


----------



## Blackberryhill (Sep 1, 2010)

If you don't mind driving down to the Brunswick area you could try Clayhole Swamp, Penholoway Swamp, Paulk's Pasture, or Sansavilla. they all have decent deer populations and you have a good chance at a hog if you don't mind getting down into the swamps. Clayhole Swamp has a nice camping area with restrooms and showers. Paulk's Pasture has a picture board at the sign in kiosk with some very good deer and hogs taken on the property. Good luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 1, 2010)

Fort Stewart.RC


----------

